# veggies for piggies



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i've recently brought home 2 16 month old guinea pigs.

hubby had guineas as a kid but for me this is a new venture. he's not very forthcoming with helpful info 

so i've read the sticky thread. very helpful thank u very much  only thing is i'm looking for a variaty of veggies for them. i can only find cucumber, peppers and carrots. doesnt seem enough to me. 

anything else that i can give them?

thanking you muchly in advance


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

all the veggies you can feed the rabbits are also piggy safe


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> all the veggies you can feed the rabbits are also piggy safe


good good, does the same principle apply as in certain things in moderation? i know they need veggies everyday and quite a bit but is there anything i should avoid giving them too often?

i have some sugar snaps and baby sweetcorn for the bunnies but shall divide that with the piggies as its ok  (they get these as a very rare treat )


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree, my rabbit and piggies pretty much have the same meals. Except I'll often give them a few red pepper slices to keep their vitamin C levels nice and high. Like rabbits, guinea pigs also can get bloats, so try to avoid gassy veg.  xx


----------



## Zubbus (Jan 6, 2013)

There are loads of such lists on the internet. Apart from what you mentioned, parsley is the top of most lists I saw. I'm not even sure exactly what that is, to be honest. They don't require a HUGE variety of veggies to stay alive or healthy so I think I'll just feed the rest sparingly.

What I wonder is if anyone had fed their guinea pigs anything a bit more outthere. I'm eating vegetable spring roll right now. It's non-meat and crunchy so it sounds like something they may like.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here is a link to a very informative guinea pig forum. There is a list of all the foods on there for piggies and also which foods to avoid

The Guinea Pig Forum


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this is the link to a great list of vegetables on the guinea pig forum mentioned above
Guinea Pig Shopping List - The Guinea Pig Forum

hope it helps


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks everyone xx


----------



## Zubbus (Jan 6, 2013)

Sadly, I am unable to register on Guinea Pig Forums. 3 tries (once with different name) and my emails were blocked as well. It looks like I have been IP banned. I don't know why.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

A few links have already been posted, but I like to go by the table on this page for my piggy 

Guinea pig care information in Essex | Care Resource & Guinea Pig Forum | Rodents With Attitude


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Come on gem you know the rules....photos first!!


----------



## piggylove (Feb 24, 2013)

I have heard that ice berg lettuce is not good to feed guinea pigs and often kills them. You should also avoid potato.

My guinea pig loved cucumber and apple


----------



## blossom21 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have two almost 3 year old guinea babies,never feed light green cabbage or lettuce. Our have fresh fruit and veg every morning and nuggets at night. There normal breakfast is bits of apple/carrot/celery/ peppers/cucumber. Mid morning we give them some dark kurly kal cabbage we grow in our garden.A special treat is parsley or basil but given sparingly. This is the first winter they have stayed outside in their hutch as usually they are brought inside after september.But they have survived well and healthy,we make sure the top part of their hutch is crammed tight with hay every evening.They are still happily cheeping away, they come inside once a week for grooming and eye/nose/nail checks and a good brush.


----------

